# Flow Vs. Strap Bindings



## Guest

Hi All,

Okay so I wanted to buy two bindings (woman and man, both beginners). I like the idea of a flow binding, but am not sure I am advanced enough to benefit fully from them. I'll put it this way, I am experienced enough to know that step in bindings suck! I tried those once and hated them. Other than that I also have difficulty getting in and out of the straps. Are flow in bindings advanced enough and useful for beginners at a decent price (<$150)? If so, anyone have good models in mind? If not, any good straps in mind?

Also, what should I be wary of when I buy bindings and boards separately? What spec should I look at to see if the bindings and board are compatible? Thanks!

Cheers,
ScKaSx


----------



## Guest

all types of bindings are compatible with all kinds of boards.
personally i dont like flow bindings at all, but some people do. its all a matter of personal prefernce and how you think they feel. there are alot of burton haters out there, but i love their bindings. i have last years customs with with toe cap strap and couldnt be happier.
when looking at bindings be sure to bring your boots and make sure the binding fits well with your boot. look out for pressure points since you will surely find them once you start riding. good luck.


----------



## LouG

Flow bindings are absolutely fine. In fact, I believe that some places use a basic Flow setup as beginner rentals.

If straps are not your thing, and you want a quick easy in/out, then I think Flow is the only way to go.

I checked out the Flow website real quick; there are several models that I expect would fit your price range. The Flite 2 (and the ladies Flite 2LS) were the only bindings where beginners were mentioned specifically in the description. These both fell into a low price range.

There may be better models, anyone care to chime in?

More important than the binding fitting your board though is your boots fitting the binding. A good way to ensure this is to just buy Flow boots with your bindings. Don't forget to check and see if there is anywhere you can try them on; nothing worse for your riding than a boot that don't fit.

In the case of boards and bindings, one thing to keep in mind is that Burton has all kinds of wacky hole patterns that would require a conversion plate. Nothing hard to fix but just extra time, you know? Plus Burton isn't as special as some people think.

Another thing to think about, generally if your boots are bigger than 11 you probably need a wider board.

Of course, if you can head to a local shop they will fill you in on all of this anyway.

EDIT: Also, and I know it sucks, do not hesitate to be a big spender when it comes to boots. For all you know you may be really comfortable in the cheapest pair of boots there is, but if for some unfortunate reason the only thing rubbing you right has the highest price tag than you may have no choice but to buy it. 

If your feet aren't comfortable then you won't be comfortable and snowboarding won't be comfortable.


----------



## nzboardlife

Or you could try the K2 Cinch, my mate has a pair and loves them.
They benefit from the strap binding layout but with a fold down back so you can quickly enter like the flows.

a few places that have them:

K2 Cinch CTL Snowboard Binding 2008 : Snowboard Bindings | evo outlet
Best Prices on K2 Cinch CTL Snowboard Bindings White - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment
K2 Cinch Ctc Snowboard Bindings @ Railhead Board Sports - FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Guest

hi. i can tell you bout my experience with flow in bindings
even though I'm not a pro...
when I was a beginner a friend told me to try them and then I got used
to them and now I've been using them for three years
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41QCYyKvmGL._AA280_.jpg 
(girly, I know , but it was the only ones they had in store at that time)
I found out that these binding are the best use for beginners and deep snow.
I like powder and I can move more quickly with them then with ordinary bindings,
and I've tried them as well.
can't really say anything about spec you should look for but I can see you've
already got the answer to that one


----------



## nzboardlife

boa said:


> I found out that these binding are the best use for deep snow.



Are you sure... what do you have to support that claim :dunno:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

a contented user of flow yesterday:


----------



## Guest

the flexibility of the k2 bindings are better then flow in my opinion. They have straps and well the flip up thing in the back. If the back loosens up while on the slope, just tighten the straps and your good to go.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

K2 cinches are just heavy pieces of crap. Seriously pieces of crap with tons of fucking problems. 

Flow's been in the game for 10 years now and knows what they're doing. The flite line up though is poop. If you're looking at Flows try to pick up a deal on some NXT's its a solid binding.

The thing with Flows is you have to spend the time to 100% dial it in to your boot, this can take a bit of time. Personally I've used just about every binding combination under the sun. Flows are great if you have a foot problem, can't bend over, don't like straps. 

Its just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Guest

It seems that this is definitely a divisive issue and depends on personal preference. Thanks for all your comments, I will mull it over based on your suggestions.

Cheers,
ScKaSx


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just a word to you about peoples opinions and Flows. I've found that over the years 90% of the people that hate on it are unwarranted at all, they've never used it, didn't like the concept of it, or had a friend of a friend of a friends shop guys kid brother have a problem with it. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

for what its worth.... i do not flow.

for sure this might have started out on preconceived ideas based on ignorance.... but i have tried them and i found that the need to 'dial them in perfectly' was a problem.

depending on the day, the conditions, my mood, the extent to which i want myself strapped in varies.... and so for me, i prefer the strappy strappy ratchet way.

others disagree and that is fine. as with most things, there is no right or wrong way (even if they do look like dog shoes!)


----------



## chags613

ive tryed flow bindings ive tried rides quick binding system and k2s and honesyly i still just love the classic two bindings two seperate straps because i would never by bindings because their easy to get into but if you like the feel of flows get them


----------



## Guest

flows blow atleast for me...went back to traditional straps after dicking with them for a season ....pain in the bum on pow days not worth the trouble..in my opinion.

I like the concept of no strap pressure but it did not pan out for me...original flows were on the heavy side too.


----------



## mdc

I really liked my Flows. Been thru 3 different models over about 8 years. Two seasons ago, I rode the toe strap bindings and switched back to strap bindings(FLUX). I love that toe strap, really holds the toes down and the heal anchored in the back of the binding.

That said, Flow makes a quality product and I can't say a bad thing about them. My lady rides Flow's and they are perfect for her. She has a bad back, so Flows are perfect for her, she doesn't have to bend over so far to strap in. As a beginner she never had to sit down and strap in.

It's all about tastes. What works best for you, only you can decide. I've been riding forever now and the equipment has changed a lot. Just get on the hill and try everything you can get your hands on.

MDC


----------



## Guest

has anyone seen the New Contrabands by Ride?
Frankly they look sick but i wonder if they can perform...


----------



## Grimdog

PaoloSmythe said:


> but i have tried them and i found that the need to 'dial them in perfectly' was a problem.


This was a huge complaint by a lot of people but they now have a ratchet system on the power strap which drastically reduces the time it takes to dial them in. Some bindings have the ratchets on 2 of the 4 ladders and some, like my NXT ATs, have a ratchet on all 4 ladders. Flow does seems to have a love'em or hate'em relationship with snowboarders but I ride Flows on my Mountain Cruiser and Rome 390's on my park board and love them both.

They have also created an "I" shaped powerstrap for some of their bindings which also reduces the "Dog Shoe" look.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

kylekilljoy said:


> has anyone seen the New Contrabands by Ride?
> Frankly they look sick but i wonder if they can perform...


 It needs a LOT of work.


----------



## Guest

Anyone try Flow's Minx?


----------



## jyuen

The only thing that's good about flow ins is the convenience factor. That really doesn't count for much when you're boarding with a bunch of friends who all have strap ins because you'll still have to wait for them when you're ready.


----------



## Guest

well in my opinion Flows SUCKKKKK i watched my Friend whos dumbass didnt have a leash get ejected out of his when he did a heel side turn and watched his Custom X shoot off into the trees and powder after a wasted hour we finnally found the board so dont buy flows they inhale penis


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Inhale penis like your sticker job?


----------



## Guest

hmm since u currently want to start a fight* over the interent* by insulting my sticker job on my snowboard. I contributed to the forum by giving my opinion you wasted time and space by making an asshat out of yours self

GOODAY


----------



## nzboardlife

both of you calm down we can all have our own opinions... and whats dumb about not wearing a leash?


----------



## Guest

Nothing is dumb about it i dont where one anymore either but idk how you coulnt where a leash with those bindings i just couldn't trust them


----------



## Guest

*Flow Products!*

I've owned 2 pairs of Flow bindings, both freeride style..never had a problem with them.
Still use one pair for snowkiting, just for ease of getting into..went back to Salomon Relay strap bindings with Fusion boots last year and will never go back..So much lighter than the Flows.
If you ride 10 times or less a year, the Flow bindings will work fine. They take some time to get used to dialing them in but once used to it you'll find them enjoyable.


----------



## romesaz

Snowolf said:


> I have never ridden Flows, but it seems like one of those things people either love or hate; there seems to be no in between. Riding with friends who have them, the one drawback that I observe is getting into them when you are off piste on steep terrain; the highback does not want to stay folded down far enough to get your boot in. They seem really good for well groomed areas where it is relatively flat. On the older Flows, I can see where a leash might have been handy since there cases of them popping open. I think they have long since fixed any issues like that though.


AHA! 
But I contradict!
I'm inbetween!
Anyways, I'm going into my 2nd season of boarding, and bought FLOWs (Amp 9s) last year (1st season).

As Snowolf pointed out, they are a bit of a pain in steeper areas, and also aren't the best on powdery areas. You actually have to somehow flatten out a section before you can stand up to get in, otherwise you sink entirely on a diagonal.Putting them on while sitting down is a no-no. In deep, I think you'd be able to kick your foot down into them while on your knees looking up the slope.
I'm going to be heading out west this year and can let you know what it's like in real powder, but until then...:dunno:
Dialing them in isn't a huge problem, and they are fairly comfortable (no pressure points). To be honest, I did it at home last year with my boots on, and then didn't change the setup for pretty much the entire season. Time wise.. not a huge save in my experience, cause if you get some ice build up over the plate, you're still gonna be kicking your foot into the binding at least a coupla times. 
I think the hate is because older Flows were...well...kinda crappy, or at least looked/felt that way.
I don't believe my Amp9s are anything special, but their NTX lineup looks very promising. 

With regards to their back opening up... not so much on the new ones. They actually clip shut, unlike the older ones that only used the tension of your foot or something like that.


For what it's worth, I am considering strap ins as my next binding, but I think I can get at least 2 more seasons out of these comfortably. Then we'll see. If I can try their NTX line, I may stick with Flows in the future.


----------



## killclimbz

Putting them on in steep terrain isn't hard at all. You just have to stand facing uphill, or slide into them (insert joke here) on you knees. Turns out to be surprisingly easy once you get used to it.


----------



## Penguin

I used to ride on Flows. This will be my first time riding on regular ratchet bindings.

The Flow bindings were great for just cruising around the mountain. Just step in, lock, and ride. However I've fallen out of a binding or two upon eating shit. Also there wasn't much feel from the binding, since I just started hitting jumps and boxes. 

For regular cruising I'd definitely ride Flows, but not for park. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## zakk

I have Burton Customs on my Pow/carving board, and Flows on my freestyle board. My wife uses the flows and since she straps in either standing up or "facing up the mountain" she has no problems. 

Yes, its tough to get them dialed in. No doubt. And they are a bit spong for tight carving. they have their place and if i could see if you were sticking to blue/green groomers they would be ideal once dailed in. 

For Mountain Cruisers, Flows would be a great option. Not everyone is EXTRRReeeMMMEEEE! y0!


----------



## pk.madsen99

*Flow or Strap in?*

I'm looking to see which bindings cause the least amount of damage, anyone know actual stats, or just off the top of their head which is better? I've never tried flow, and I like my current strap in's
Help a brother out!!


----------

